# 2011er Canyon Yellowstone 4.0 W in XS



## Pan Tau (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

unter http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Yellowsto...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item19c65511eb versteigere ich ein 2011er Canyon Yellowstone 4.0 W in XS/15".

Das Bike war als Überraschungsgeschenk für meine Frau gedacht, aber trotz "gratis Bike frei Haus" kann ich sie leider nicht fürs Mountainbiken begeistern 

Wie auch immer, das Bike wurde noch keinen Meter gefahren und natürlich habe ich auch noch den Original Canyon-Karton sowie die Federgabelpumpe, die mitgeliefert wurde.

Wie schon auf ebay geschrieben, werde ich das Bike nicht versenden - es kann in Berlin abgeholt und natürlich beinahe jederzeit besichtigt werden.

Pan Tau


----------

